

I'm looking for a coder to help me get a non profit up and running. - will_phipps

It'd be really cool if you could drop me a note if you'd like to help out.
======
saiko-chriskun
You really have to give some more information at to what you're trying to
build. I don't see how this is supposed to interest anybody.

------
kichuku88
Hi. Could you please let me know the requirements so that I will know whether
I will be able to help you

